# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Acuícolas  Analisis de LMR residuos de Antibioticos y drogas veterinarias.

## Fernando Aragón

Estimado Amigos.  *Me es grato saludarlo en nombre de mi representadaAndes Control. * *ANDES CONTROL**  es  un laboratorio de análisis de residuos de pesticidas, antibióticos y drogas veterinarias, conISO 17025 y  acreditado por la* *DAKKS  de Alemania. Lo que nos convierte en elprimer y más confiable laboratorio en Perú en materia de inocuidad alimentaria.Participamos de las Rondas Interlaboratorios FAPAS lo que nos otorga solvenciaanalítica a nivel mundial.  Ofrecemos sin costo adicional el servicio deDATA REVIEW donde Ud., tendrá todos los detalles de sus resultados orientados alos mercados de su interés.*   *Fernando Aragón R.* *Representante comercial* *ANDES CONTROL PERU S.A.C.*  *Rpc: 958330183 Rpm: #695330Mov: 951441730*    Temas similares: ANALISIS MICROBIOLOGICO DE ALIMENTOS MARTES 10 Y MIERCOLES 11 JULIO 2012 ¿Hacer una análisis semanal o diario del comportamiento de la producción en postura? Los análisis genéticos por el ARS ayudan a identificar las royas de la caña de azúcar Agricultores sureños cuentan con equipos para análisis de suelos y agua de riego Análisis del Terreno y Trabajo con las Comunidades para la Ejecución de Proyectos Etanoleros en Piura

----------

